# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hyatt Ziva Rose Hall

## Momthor3

Does anyone know if this hotel is close to reopening?? They say Nov 1 but it's Jamaica.......

----------


## IRIEchic

Yup booked there for Feb 2015!!

----------


## Jammin Jamaica Tours

Greetings,  :Cool: 

You can put your mind to rest as the Hyatt Ziva is up and running. We have some clients that are transferring to the hotel today. Hopefully,we can obtain some information and see if everything is running smoothly.

Just in case you are in the market for airport transfers or day/evening tours. We offer private, comfortable, safe transport at reasonable rates.  Check us out our client reviews on TripAdvisor and our website at 
www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com  Hoping to hear from you or your friends.  The more the merrier!

----------


## Jammin Jamaica Tours

:Cool:  Hello Momthor3,

We have received information regarding the Hyatt.  Our clients were booked at the Hyatt Ziva for Dec 1st,  but it still has not opened it's doors.  Hyatt redirected our clients to Rose Hall instead.  Not sure when they will be ready for guests.

----------


## kwhizz

They were supposed to open today.....but when we drove past it looks like they still have a long way to go.........Just say'in

Ken

----------

